# 18+ girls with low pigtails?



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

what do u think about girls that hav low pigtails when theyre older than 18? is it yay or nay? cute or weird? what do you think about girls that wear them somtimes?


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

I think of pigtails as two plaits rather than two bunches and I occasionally wear two low plaits, usually only when my hair is wet and I can't dry it. Might be a bit weird and makes me look a bit young (am 27). I don't really see any other over 18s wearing pigtails.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

I think it can be pulled off. But on girls that are sporting it with no makeup it can look a bit childish. Bobble too high, you're getting weird. First and last pics I think look fine. The middle two not so much.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I say yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think it depends on the individual. I'm not really keen on how the woman in the second pictures hair looks but number 1 and 4 are nice.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it's cute! With a cute dress especially so.


----------



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

the girls in the first and last pics have babyish faces.
is that why it suits them more???


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you a girl who's over 18 contemplating wearing pigtails?


----------



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

yes. i like them but i dont wanna look strange
also humidity here makes my hair frizzy!!! pigtails control it well.

probably never will hav courage to do it lol


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I wear them all the time, lol. Not so much these days as my hair is longer and doesn't look as good, but when it was midlength, this would be my go-to hairstyle. It is easy and playful, and can be vintage in that Bridget Bardot kinda way which I like. I like how Rashida looks up there, cute. Some people may see it as childish, but that doesn't really matter to me, haha.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

All of the examples in this thread look ridiculous.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Ahh the schoolgirl look. Naughty schoolgirls!


----------



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> All of the examples in this thread look ridiculous.


so nay

or is it just those pics?


----------



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

why does it have to be naughty??? 

i just thought its cute...


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope.avi
Pigtails on women 18+ looks too immature, and since most modern fashion is too revealing, this doesn't look good at all. Trying to look cute and demure when wearing short shorts is not cool.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Each to their own. Hepburn pulled them off well, shes a modern style icon.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it looks good on the last girl, but none of the others ... I can't really pinpoint why. It may be her paleness or face structure ... not really sure. I don't think it looks good on the other 3 girls.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

gingabred said:


> so nay
> 
> or is it just those pics?


Eh, they can be OK, but very difficult to pull off (I think).

I'd post pictures where they actually look OK, but every one I'd post wouldn't really fly on this forum (not a whole 'lotta clothing involved, so..).


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Need i say more?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Only at a party maybe.


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

tacky.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm indifferent.
I would never wear them, but I think that some girls can pull it off. Who am I to judge about how someone else chooses to style their hair?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I wear pigtails all the time, but that's just because I'm lazy and I don't feel like spending half an hour on my stupid hair.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

this sounds like the name of a porn category. should have just said women with pigtails.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol 18+?
I was told at 15/16 i was way too old for them already


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

It's an ugly hairstyle in general if you ask me.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I love them and wear them at least once a month


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I like wearing these occasionally, keeps my curly hair less tangled than a pony tail or loose hair :3. I didn't know that it was a "little girl" style and I could care less if people thought it looked childish.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I got a thing for women with pigtails. So yay!


----------

